# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  دیدگاه  رائفی پور درباره بیت کوین و ارز دیجیتال

## wazinx

کمتر کسی است که نام آقای رائفی‌پور را نشنیده باشد. علی‌اکبر رائفی‌پور، یکی از سخنرانان و نظریه‌پردازان ایرانی است. او تا کنون درباره مسائل مختلفی مثل شیطان‌پرستی، صهیونیست و مهدویت اظهارنظر کرده است. رائفی‌پور، خودش را آنتی صهیونیسم می‌داند. سخنرانی‌های او، بسیار جنجالی و پرحاشیه هستند. دست گذاشتن روی مسائل روز همراه با ادبیاتی خاص، او را به یکی از جنجالی‌ترین سخنرانان ایران تبدیل کرده است. رائفی‌پور مخالفان و موافقان زیادی دارد و قرار نیست در این مقاله، درباره این موضوع صحبت کنیم. تمرکز این مقاله در وبلاگ وزینکس، روی نظرات ایشان درباره بیت کوین (Bitcoin) و ارزهای دیجیتال (CryptoCurrency) است که می‌تواند برای فعالان بازار کریپتو جذاب و شنیدنی باشد. متنی که در ادامه می‌خوانید، مربوط به سخنرانی معروف آقای رائفی‌پور درباره دلایل انجام ماینینگ (Mining) در ایران است.
*
نکته مهم:**صرافی وزینکس،** هیچ‌کدام از مسائل مطرح‌شده در این مقاله را، تأیید یا تکذیب نمی‌کند. این مطالب، از سخنرانی آقای رائفی‌پور در ۲۰ تیر  ۱۳۹۸ با عنوان «روایت عهد ۵٩: بررسی موشکافانه معاهده پاریس» گردآوری شده‌اند. صرافی وزینکس، هیچ مسئولیتی در قبال صحت و درستی آن‌ها ندارد.*

*توضیحات آقای رائفی‌پور درباره بیت کوین*

رمزارزها، دردسرهای سایر کانال‌های مالی را ندارند. این ارزها، قابل ردیابی نیستند و مسائلی مثل جامعه جهانی ارتباطات مالی بین‌بانکی (Swift) و غیره در آن‌ها مطرح نیستند. شما در هر جای این کره خاکی، به‌راحتی می‌توانید از بیت کوین استفاده کنید. هنگام صحبت از رمزارزها، جغرافیا اصلاً مهم نیست؛ چون این پول‌ها، در محیط دیجیتال تولید می‌شوند.

برای بیهوده تولید نشدن بیت کوین، باید محاسبات ریاضی انجام شود. کامپیوتر یا ماینر (Miner) با مصرف برق، این محاسبات را انجام می‌دهد. برای مثال یک ماینر ۱۰ تراهشی، اگر ۴۵ ماه کار کند، می‌تواند یک واحد کامل بیت کوین تولید کند. (زمانی که آقای رائفی‌پور این سخنرانی را انجام می‌داد، قیمت هر واحد بیت کوین، حدوداً ۱۲۰۰۰ دلار بود.)

*برق را که نمی‌شود ذخیره کرد!*

در ایران، ما ۲۲۲ ساعت پیک بار داریم. در تابستان و اوج گرما که مصرف بسیار زیاد است، سرجمع به این عدد می‌رسیم. اوج مصرف برق هم در بیشترین حالت به ۶۰۰۰۰ مگاوات می‌رسد. درحالی‌که در زمستان، مصرف برق تقریباً ۳۰۰۰۰ مگاوات است. می‌دانید که برق، قابلیت ذخیره‌سازی ندارد.

اوج ابتکار ذخیره‌سازی برق در کشور، مربوط به سد رودبار است. ما دو سد داریم. روال کار این سدها به این شکل است که هنگام نیاز به برق، آب را رها می‌کنیم؛ برق تولید می‌شود و آب در سد پایینی می‌ریزد. زمانی که برق اضافه داریم، پمپاژ می‌کنیم، آب دوباره به سد بالایی برمی‌گردد. برق را نمی‌شود، ذخیره کرد. داخل شبکه هم از بین می‌رود و نمی‌شود آن را نگه داشت.
ترس دولت‌ها از بیت کوین به‌خاطر چیست؟

حالا با مرور این نکات چه نتیجه‌ای می‌گیریم؟ از این برق چه استفاده‌ای می‌شود کرد؟ می‌توان با این برق استخراج و ماینینگ انجام داد. می‌توانیم این برق را، به بیت کوین تبدیل کنیم. ارزی که به‌هیچ‌وجه، نمی‌شود جلوی آن را گرفت یا مسدود کرد. اصلاً بیت کوین، تحریم‌ناپذیر است. هدف وجودی شکل‌گیری بیت کوین این بود که پول را از دست دولت‌ها خارج کند و در اختیار مردم قرار دهد. دلیل مخالفت دولت‌ها با بیت کوین همین است.

دولت‌ها می‌ترسند با بیت کوین، کلاهبرداری و پول‌شویی شود. در حال حاضر، سیاست‌های پولی و مالی در اختیار آن‌ها است. برای مثال دولت تصمیم می‌گیرد سیاست‌های انبساطی پیش بگیرد، یعنی نرخ ذخیره قانونی را کاهش می‌دهد و پول به جامعه تزریق می‌کند. با حضور بیت کوین، چنین اقداماتی از دست دولت خارج می‌شود؛ به همین خاطر، بعضی از دولت‌ها از این واحد پولی جدید می‌ترسند.

کل ماینینگ کشور ما ۵۰۰ مگاوات هم نبوده است، درحالی‌که پیک ما ۵۵۰۰۰ مگاوات است. واحد پردازش دستگاه‌های ماینینگ تراهش است؛ یعنی ۱۰۰۰ میلیارد محاسبه را در یک ثانیه انجام می‌دهد. اگر دستگاه‌های ماینینگ را باز کنید، داخل آن فقط پردازشگر می‌بینید.

در چین، خیلی از ماینرها دیگر ماینینگ انجام نمی‌دهند، چون دولت چین قیمت برق را بالا برده و دیگر ماینینگ بیت کوین، برایشان صرفه اقتصادی ندارد. هیچ کشوری در دنیا، نمی‌تواند در این مسائل با ایران رقابت کند. ارزان‌ترین برق جهان را، ایران دارد. چرا به صورت ضابطه‌مند بیت کوین تولید نشود؟ چرا دولت و وزارت نیرو، مکان‌هایی برای استخراج صحیح بیت کوین اختصاص ندهند؟ وزارت نیرو مگر یکی از بدهکارترین وزارت‌خانه‌های ایران نیست؟

طبق محاسبه‌ای که من انجام دادم، اگر ماینینگ بیت کوین به شکل ایده‌آل انجام شود، فقط وزارت نیروی ما، سالانه ۷ میلیارد دلار درآمد خواهد داشت.

*صحبت درباره بزرگ‌ترین فارم‌های استخراج دنیا*

یکی از بزرگ‌ترین مزرعه‌های استخراج، متعلق به آقای دیو کالرسون، یکی از مهندسان مایکروسافت است. این مزرعه آقای کارلسون، ۱۷۰۰ دستگاه پردازشگر گرافیکی (GPU) دارد و ظرفیت استخراج آن ۱۳۰۰ تراهش است. جالب است بدانید آقای کارلسون برای راه‌اندازی این فارم، نیروگاه آبی خودش را کنار رودخانه راه انداخته است. یعنی با رودخانه، برق تولید می‌کند و از برق تولیدی خودش، درآمدزایی می‌کند.

فارم جنسیس (Genesis) در ایسلند و کانادا، زمین گرمایی است. یعنی زمین را حفر می‌کنند و با اختلاف دمای عمق زمین و سطح زمین برق تولید می‌شود. با این شرایط ظرفیت ۱۰۰۰ تراهشی دارد.

*بزرگ ترین فارم های استخراج ارز دیجیتال دنیا کجاست؟*

فارم دالیان چین، ۳۶.۰۰۰ تراهش ظرفیت داشت و ۳ درصد کل بیت کوین دنیا در آنجا استخراج می‌شد. برق چین ارزان است، اما بازهم با کشور ما، فاصله زیادی دارد.

فارم بیت فاری، در گرجستان از بزرگ‌ترین مزرعه‌های استخراج دنیا به‌حساب می‌آید. گرجستان به‌خاطر آب‌وهوای خنک، شرایط مناسبی برای استخراج بیت کوین دارد. در این حالت، هزینه تجهیزات و خنک‌کننده‌ها کمتر می‌شود. از طرفی دولت هم، شدیداً از ماینرها حمایت می‌کند. به آن‌ها یارانه اختصاص داده است و می‌گوید این کار را انجام دهید.

*چرا ما استخراج نکنیم؟*

ما که تحریم هستیم، چرا ماینینگ انجام ندهیم که نتوانند رد پولمان را بزنند؟ طبق محاسباتی که انجام دادیم، به اطلاعات جالبی رسیدیم. گاز نیروگاهی قیمتش چقدر است؟ هر مترمکعب ۵ تومان! گاز صنعتی قیمتش چقدر است؟ ۸۰ و ۱۰۰ تومان. بستگی به صنعت موردنظر دارد. برای مثال می‌گویند صنایع X را ۸۰ تومان در نظر بگیرید، صنایع Y را ۱۰۰ تومان. گاز صادراتی مبلغش چقدر است؟ هر مترمکعب ۳۰۰ تا ۴۰۰ تومان. حالا نیروگاه‌ها می‌آیند می‌گویند با ما هم همین مبلغ را حساب کنید، اما قبول نمی‌کنند. می‌گویند همان مبلغی که به خارجی‌ها می‌دهید؛ به ما، داخلی‌ها هم بدهید تا با این برق ماینینگ کنیم، اما می‌گویند خیر نمی‌دهیم. به نظرتان این موضوع اتفاقی است؟

*تاریخ پالاینده و پالایشگر است!*

آقای رائفی‌پور، جمع‌بندی صحبت‌های خود را به این شکل انجام داد: در دوران تحریم که یک قرون پول نمی‌توان وارد کشور کرد، ۶ سال سنگ‌اندازی کردند و مملکت را عقب نگه داشته‌اند. این روزها نیز می‌گذرد. این جولان‌ها و تنش‌های سیاسی می‌گذرد. تاریخ پالاینده و پالایشگر است. بعداً، آیندگان راجع به این برهه از تاریخ قضاوت خواهند کرد.

----------

